# National Pictures from Washburn are in



## Erica (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are the pictures from Terri - Washburn Images. Very happy with them, not sure the true colors or quality comes out through the scanner, but they are very crisp, sharp and clear in person. There may be a couple posts as I ended up buying several.......and not as many as I "wanted" to buy. Jill hosted the "big" higher resolution pictures for me on this link Nationals  but we made some smaller versions to put on here.

I just love my guys(and girls) so much, they make me smile everytime I see them, I honestly have flipped through their National pictures several times a day, of course looking at them and being nick picky like I am and saying oh I should have been showing them this way or that way, or had the halter up a notch ext......It's a neat experience to watch them frombeing born, to kids, to teenagers turn into these horses that really try to do what you ask them to, bloom and enjoy to travel and show. And then of course I look at their pictures of them I take whem I first put them up in the show barn for the season in March (and usually take pictures) and laugh to myself thinking what some would think I was doing putting "that" horse up to show (and I'm not picking fun at anyone....believe me mom questions some of my horses each year and I just look at her and tell her to give me time and I unveil them and she's like who's that!)



























*D & S A Pharaohs Fortune*- co-owned by me and Vickie Tobin (the pictures that are still proofs Vickie ordered and has recieved I just don't have scanned copies of them with me)

National GRAND Champion Stallion, Under

National Champion Yearling Stallion, 30-32

National Futurity Champion Yearling Stallion, 32 under

National Champion Amateur Jr Stallion Under

National Res. Champion Solid Color Stallion Under































*Erica’s Jesse James of WallStreet* –

National GRAND Champion Pleasure Driving Stakes 34-36

National Res. Champion Aged Geldings 34-36

National Res. Champion Amateur Sr. Geldings Over

National Res. Champion Amateur Incentive Geldings, Over











*Erica’s Big City Gamblin’ Man* –

National Champion Yearling Gelding 32-34

National Champion Owned and Bred by Gelding Over

National champion Amateur Jr. Gelding Over

National Champion Youth 7 under Jr. Gelding Over

National Top Ten Amateur Incentive Gelding Over w/dad






*JSW Midnight Revenge* –

National Champion youth 7 under Jr. gelding under

National top Five Two year Old Gelding

National Top Five Amateur Jr. Gelding Under

National Top Five Amateur Incentive Gelding Under











*Erica’s Big City Prankster Bucks*-

National Res. Champion Amateur Jr. Stallion Over

National Res. Champion Stallion Owned and Bred By Exhibitor Over

National Top Ten Futurity Stallion, Over











*Erica’s Cloverbud* –

National Champion Futurity 3 yr old Mare, under

National Champion Youth 7 and under Sr. Mare, under

National Top Three Amateur Sr. Mare Under

National Top Three Amateur Incentive Mare under






*Knells Bey Sashey* –

National Champion Youth 7 under Jr mare Over

National Top Three Two year old Mare 33-35

National Top Ten Amateur Jr Mare Over






*Erica’s Echos of My Destiny* –

National Champion Amateur Sr. Stallion under






*Erica’s UnBuckn’ Believable*-

National Top Three Amateur Jr. Mare Under






*Erica’s Streakn’ For Bucks* –

National Top Five Owned and Bred By Exhibitor Stallion , Under






Erica’s Total Knockout-

National Top Five Futurity Foal 30” under






Erica’s SockIT To Me-

National Res. Champion Stallion Foal 28” under






Little Kings Pretty Kitty -

Top Five Yearling Mare

Here's Clementine, my 7yr old Niece and her shots at Nationals......All Unanimous wins for her

Clover






Revenge






Gambler






Sashey






Missy (Vickie's yearling mare) picture received






Star (Ron's sr over gelding) picture received


----------



## jrae (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the photos Erica!


----------



## Chamomile (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW Erica! These are gorgeous horses, of course. I would expect nothing less!!

I LOVE Little Kings Pretty Kitty! She looks like a Big City baby! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tami (Oct 30, 2007)

Great photos of GREAT horses. You have accomplished so much at such a young age, your breeding program is tops and you show your horses to perfection. Congrats.


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratsulations Erica!

Just a GORGEOUS bunch of horses





~Sandy


----------



## River1018 (Oct 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 30, 2007)

Very Nice! I JUST ordered my Congress shots so am eagerly waiting for them!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of some beautiful horses! Congrats on all the great wins!!





My favorite though is Pharaoh....whadda guy!!!

I told Larry I'd have to steal that name for a Saluki sometime!





I'm glad to see the pictures are going out...can't wait to receive mine!

Shelley


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 30, 2007)

*Wow Erica!!Looks like you guys did GREAT!!I can see why to. Great job and awsome horses. *


----------



## Magic (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics, Erica! I gotta say, Jesse James of Wallstreet, he can MOVE! I loved watching him drive at Nationals and his pics really show how great he trots.

Congrats on all of your placings and the great pics of your horses. And little Streaker sends love to you from his new home!


----------



## Jill (Oct 30, 2007)

They are all gorgeous





I'm a little partial to our Mr. Tude (Destiny), but really..... I'm a little partial to them all





This is the perfect combination of awesome horses and a very talented horsewoman


----------



## lvponies (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of gorgeous horses!!!


----------



## nootka (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, they are beautiful horses, indeed!!!

Thank you for sharing them and congratulations, I know you are proud and rightfully so.

Liz M.


----------



## susanne (Oct 30, 2007)

I am speechless...

(But fortunately, I can still write, LOL!)

Erica, Your horses are so amazing, but even more so is what you have built at such a young age and in such a short time. I know that you're incredibly busy, but sometime when you can have the time, I think everyone would enjoy and benefit from reading a detailed account of how you began and how you have gotten to where you are today. It would be so helpful to read what your goals were, what hard decisions you had to make, who your mentors were, how you have selected your breeding stock, etc.

The entire miniature horse world could learn a great deal from you!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd say they were beautiful but that would be an understatement!!!!!!

I really admire your horses and program. Is that little king filly new? She would look pretty as Pranksters girlfriend








BTW ...i LOVE how your and Clementines show jackets match! That is a cute


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow!!! Awesome Pics!

Leslie


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Oct 30, 2007)

All of them just beautiful shown by a lovely horsewoman and how about that Clem who could ask for more. But then you know how we feel about your program.


----------



## Shawntelle (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Erica,

All the pictures came out so good of all your guys, man Jessies Driving pictures are awesome too



too bad I had to leave, would have loved to see him go National Grand as well



I cant get over how cute Clem's jacket is that matches your bright green and orange one, too cute lol...thanks again to you and your family for all the good times and memories.








ps, man that grooming team did quite the job on those horses HAHA


----------



## hairicane (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes Shawntelle, Ericas grooming team did a great job!!! Im sure she was happy to have u there helping





They are all so lovely! Congrats on all your wins and hard work. And Clementine wow! What a way to start in showing. She is just a doll.

Banker sends his congratulations too


----------



## Erica (Oct 31, 2007)

Awww thanks [SIZE=14pt]everyone[/SIZE] so much for the kind words on the horses. They mean A LOT



I have to say they make my job quite easy, but it's nice to hear other people appreciate them and "their" work other than their mom.

Mindy, hehe.......I call Kitty - "Prankster In DRAG!"





Shelly, Pharaoh is neat too (at least I think so



) I'm going to put a mare or two with him this spring and see what happens, I'm excitied I have two mares picked out whom I think will make perfect dates

Lori, I thought the pictures of Jesse turned out good, but still not taken at quite the right time, he's got so much poise, carriage, grace and then POWER to him. He makes it all look effortless, because it's all natural I think. I can't wait to see Mr. Streak out driving





Jill, "Mr. Tude" better not hear of his second momma talking about other horses LOL, he says you just wait till next year......I may have two suprises, one in the oven and the other one involving wheels and bits and more.....we shall see he says



.

Susanne,

You are so kind. While I think I still am learning (never want to be content "so to speak", and want to achieve more both in breeding and showing.........not saying I'm not content with what I have, I love them and really while of course none are perfect, there are several I wouldn't change anything on)

Maybe during winter I can write it all down. It's not going a million directions now; at least now it's just feed, work, gym, feed (and fixing to start marestare on two November due mares), but I don't have the condition 10 show horses, pick their stalls, and mare stare 15 now.

Shawntelle,

I hope you get to make the journey again and you know you are more than welcome to hang out at he Watern' Hole (anyone is!) I'll be more than happy to help you out and give advice on what I'd do with your two. For you that don't know Shawntelle spent Nationals with me this year, it was her first time to get to come, first time to fly down to the US ext....and she was a sport. It's hard to realize what work goes on at Nationals until you are there, and even doing it. Don't ask me or here how many baths we gave those horses, or how much poop we shoveled or .........apple turnovers we ate for breakfeast AND midnight snacks!! And how much sleep we DID NOT get, with the lights on in the barn all night, all week.........but it was FUN as always.

Anitia,

Jodi's filly Princess reminds me SO MUCH of Cloverbud, of course they are like 3/4 sisters, but if Princess has some chrome splashed on her they have exact body type and head type and movement. I think she's going to do a lot for Jodi either in the show ring or broodmare band later......I can't wait!

Jen,

Give Banker a kiss for me, he is such a good boy. Pulled out of pastured and subbed in at Nationals on a whim, and a "good" boy. Big City is about the smartest stallion I have seen, and so far his foals have lots of brains about them too. Plenty of spunk to them, but they listen and try hard.

Now I'm already lining up in my head and on paper, who will be out showing next year.......some of the same, some retiring, some new......















and then just waiting until spring...



though savoring the down time just a bit too.


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2007)

Erica --

I love having Destiny with you




I can't put into words how much more sharing him adds to the experience in so many ways. If he don't want to hear me praising his farm buddies at your place, man, he'd just hate to have heard me last night as I was hugging on DunIT and tell him all the things he loves to hear. I woudlnt' want him to hear it either as I do think, he could probably beat DunIT up as he's only about half as fierce as he thinks.

Jill


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW great looking minis.

Great looking photos as well.

Congrats on all your wins.


----------



## Erica (Oct 31, 2007)

Jill,

You just tell Mr Tude that you want a bun in the oven on a pinky girl this coming spring.......I can't wait to see the Little Destinys'...... still thinking oneof mine is on the way for spring, and I think it will be a fancy cross, you'll have to help marestare her with me!


----------



## Jill (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh, I could totally make Destiny's day and let him know really I'm thinking of him cooking up something with two of my pinkies



: And, you know I'm gonna be "there" watching your girls when foaling season is here! Not too much longer, either!!!


----------



## Shawntelle (Oct 31, 2007)

HAHA Yah "we like to Party" and other Roadster music was not exactly a lullaby to fall asleep to at midnight



and I must admit that the apple turnovers were amazing



I had an amazing time, all Ericas horses are so niice and sweet





Yah I will definatly need your input this season and cant wait to party again with you guys soon, get to see some others I met this year as well








Hopefully I can get Devon (from the forum) to fly down for the youth this year, to show Misty and maybe drive Chevy if hes going....since you helped me to learn, hopefully I can pass that experence on to her


----------



## Russ (Oct 31, 2007)

Gorgeous horses Erica! I like em all......





I really enjoy seeing your beautiful horses and hard work ethic....



but I think it speaks volumes for the type of person you are, a really nice gal.......*you* make those horses bloom and become champions.




You work really hard and it sure shows!





I just admire that so much.....I'm kinda speechles.....it is very cool to see and I really hope to meet you someday.

Anyways, keep up the good work! All the best in 2008!





P.S.

Hey to my homey Romey



How's my second favorite g-l-a-m-o-r-o-u-s Tiny Trotter?


----------



## Erica (Nov 1, 2007)

Russ,

Thanks for the kind words about the horses, I figured Gambler would be right up your alley (bay and all)

I don't have any new pictures "recently" of Mr. Romeo.....he does have his bling-bling collar now





Jacque fixed me up with the newest Kippy (metallic brozne with irredesent stones) for him at Worlds. It's as big and heavy as he is I think, but next year he'll be in style at the shows.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW!! That first horse is to die for beautiful!! How could they not place him high?

They are look wonderful. I am glad you did so well. Good job!!!


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2007)

Gorgeous show string. Congratulations on your well deserved wins.


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats Erica, to you and your niece, yall did awesome - I can see why it required so many pictures, so many great wins and memories. Loved see the pics. Congrats again.


----------



## Russ (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey, you are right I love bays and Gambler is right up my alley.



I try not to draw to much attention to my favorite Erica horses ....so nobody comes and buys them.LOL teasing





Bring on the bling pics of Romey at Christmas time!





Wanted to also Congratulate Jill, Vicki, and Clementine on their national wins! Great Job everybody, the entire Tiny Trotter show team!





My fingers typed to quick the other day and I noticed I didn't get my congrats in there like I wanted to say.



Erica said:


> Russ,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words about the horses, I figured Gambler would be right up your alley (bay and all)
> 
> ...


----------

